# please ....need any advice!!!



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya i just thought I'd post here as I'm having ahuge problem with this blimming CMV I'm waiting to egg share at the lister I'm donating eggs!! but I've found out I'm CMV+ and have had to have 2 blood tests as it's been active!! my last test was 2 weeks ago and again it's still active so now have to wait for a 3rd test which will be on the 16th of march I'm so gutted other then that I'm ready to start my TX!!! I'm just hoping and praying that this CMV has gone to sleep so i can get on with everything. i think the worst thing about it is there is nothing you can do to make it be non active...i don't even feel ill!!! can't take and antibiotics to Stop it i just have to wait and see. the one thing I'm doing is eating lot's of fresh fruit and veg don't no if this is gonna help but I'm trying everything. if anyone has any advice about this please let me know I've posted on the egg share thread but as of yet no one can advice me beginning to think I'm the only lady this has happened too but as they say 3rd time lucky .    Allyson


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Afraid that I don't know anything about active CMV either, but just wanted to empathise, as it must be so frustrating not being able to start treatment because of it. 
Hope that the next blood test is inactive


----------

